# steel manual for morning



## mon (Feb 15, 2013)

should i bring the steel manual for the morning session? seems like any structural steel question will required some table from the manual. For the afternoon i'm going with soils.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 15, 2013)

It wouldn't hurt to have it with you just in case; but I don't remember utilizing it during my testing. The test mantra I heard in regards to references was "better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it".

Good luck on your exam.


----------



## mon (Feb 16, 2013)

thanks bly!


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 17, 2013)

mon,

No codes are needed for any of the AM topics/questions.

Good luck.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bring it anyway. You'll be kicking yourself when that 30 sec. "gimme" question would have been a quick table look up, and you never know when you might have discipline crossover. Plus, it's not like it's going to take up that much room in your bag/cart/what have you. I'd be hesitant about bringing in a full encyclopedia set or lots of undergrad books, but we all rolled into exam sites with way more than we needed. Call it a security blanket.


----------



## MWC PE (Mar 11, 2013)

I took a slightly outdated Steel Code when I took the exam. I remembering using it once, probably could've used the CERM for the question but I knew where to find a reference in my old Steel Manual for undergrad that helped me solve the question.


----------

